# Head boat in highlands, NJ



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good head boat in that area ? Planning go there for some fluke fishing this July. 

Also need some fishing info e.g. how deep they fish, what bait and tackle to be used etc., 

Thank you very much,


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

i have fished the belmar boats be for. hight lands are the up beach some. 
but the way i fished was with bucktails from 4 to 8 oz.with a trailer hook and big baits.
i like using a short dropper loop up about 18 in. with a 6 in. gulp grub.
fish are in deep water most of the time from 60 to 100 ft.
the nice thing is they have a lot of big fish so the bigger the bait the better.
fresh spearing are uaed by a lot of sharpies to sweetin up there offerings.hope this helps a little i,m sure others in that area will chime in good luck !!!


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you very much for your information. Never think will ever get a response since this has been an old post. I have been to AH, Belmar, and PP several times since mid June. Tried different boats for Ling and fluke fishing, doing all right on both. Will give a try next month. 

Regards,


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

prowler 5


----------

